
In-the-wild DDoSes use new way to achieve unthinkable sizes - pulisse
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/02/in-the-wild-ddoses-use-new-way-to-achieve-unthinkable-sizes/
======
justusthane
@dang Can we get the title changed to "DDOS attacks abusing memcached achieve
amplification factor of 51,000"?

I think those are the relevant details.

~~~
wglb
Better to send them email than this.

